# How much coffee?



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Fairly new to this quest for a prefect home espresso, my good lady got me a Gaggia Baby Class for Christmas so have been trying to get it right ever since.









Okay so, is there a correct amount of coffee to be using? I've read several different amounts but they seem to be between 14g and 16g?

I started out measuring 15g of beans for a double shot, but had trouble getting the 25 to 30 second extraction time. I'm using a Hario hand grinder for the moment and the setting I have settled on seemed a little too coarse (60ml done in 15 seconds), the next finest is too fine (60ml takes about 50 seconds). So after reading several posts on here about filling the portafilter right up to the top before tamping, I tried doing it that way. That makes a much better shot on the coarser setting, extraction time is about 30 seconds and they taste great to me. But when I weigh it out this is 21g of coffee! I've also noticed that the coffee puck is coming into contact with the shower head now, is this okay?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK RvB

Several great questions contained in your post so I'll break them down;

1. The weigh depends on a number of factors including the coffee, the grind, the basket etc. I find 16 - 17g works better with a Baby Class from the coffees I have used and my tamping method

2. Which Hario grinder are you using? Skerton or Ceramic Slim?

Try moving incrementally as there are big clicks and little nudges

Moving 1 complete click at a time is a big jump. Try feeling for the micro clicks as the nut bumps around and you'll find there are 1/3 of a turn notches that you'll feel. It may feel like slight resistance but give it a go at each of those settings

3. The coffee should come into contact with the shower screen after it has swelled

How consistent is the pressure/force you are using when tamping the coffee?

What tamper are you using? Is it the plastic tamper that came with the machine or a metal based tamper?

Let us know how you get on after trying to adjust the grind using 1/3 turn increments


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Glenn.

It's the Hario Mini Mill Slim grinder that I've got, and the tamper I'm using is one of the cheaper Happy Donkey ones wooden handle, metal base. I'm trying to be consistent with the tamping, trying to get 30lbs of pressure, I've measured using the bathroom scales and seem to be able to replicate it fairly consistently.

I'll have a play with the grinder but I can't say I have noticed any other notches other than the main clicks which are at about a 1/3 turn.


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, just checked the grinder I have a main notch every 1/8ish of a turn nothing in between. It's on 8 clicks back from fully tight at present, 7 gives me the too fine a grind.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You won't find a notch, just resistance in place, take it to just either side of the resistance

One of the easier to demonstrate things than explain by text I think

Is the grinder brand new or have you put a few kilos through already?


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Grinder was brand new, but it's had a couple of kilos through it now.


----------

